

Monitor online users on your site using Android widget - SSM7
http://userlook.com/tour/android/

======
benologist
Like this, but do not like the emailing me every time I have a '30 day high'
straight after implementing it .... for the first days/weeks you shouldn't do
that because you have no baseline.

Also put in a contact form or method that doesn't involve signing in or up to
something else!

~~~
SSM7
Thanks for suggestion, will not send notifications about max visitors during
first day.

------
mailanay
Check out their About page: <http://www.userlook.com/about/>

Its amazing

------
wingerlang
The "oo" in "userlook" looks like boobs. In case you (app-creator SSM7?) did
not notice.

EDIT: Not everywhere though..

